# Non-Americans, where ya from?



## ripley (Jun 3, 2007)

I know we've got some European visitors, but was wondering how many other countries visit Dimensions? 

(This occurred to me because I got to thinking...do Asian FAs exist? I've never heard of one, and just wondered.)


----------



## Mini (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm from Canada. Does that count as non-American?


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2007)

That counts as weird.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2007)

Vancouver, BC 
Canada


take off, eh? *ugh*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 3, 2007)

Rip, I never heard of an Asian FA either, but because it is said that most FAs are born that way...possibly. I figure, the truth is stranger than fiction most times. 

Oh and there are fat asian women, so either there are non-asian men showing them mad love or there are some "undercover brothers" out there...


----------



## lemmink (Jun 4, 2007)

Currently living in Australia!

Will move to either Scotland, New Zealand or England next year... we're just not decided yet.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Rip, I never heard of an Asian FA either, but because it is said that most FAs are born that way...possibly. I figure, the truth is stranger than fiction most times.
> 
> Oh and there are fat asian women, so either there are non-asian men showing them mad love or there are some "undercover brothers" out there...



I know of an Asian kid who's sort of an FA. He's part Japanese and part Filipino, I think.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I know of an Asian kid who's sort of an FA. He's part Japanese and part Filipino, I think.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I know an Asian 'Fat Admirer'. He is a member of this community, though pretty new, and getting his education in the medical field.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 4, 2007)

From Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 4, 2007)

Scotland here, born and raised.

I know of two Asian FAs, Indian guys and Lorna and I saw one at an Indian buffet. He positioned himself opposite our booth and stared the entire time lol. He actually sat us in a tight fit booth, right next to the food


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 4, 2007)

I actually meet Indian/Pakistani/Sri Lankian FA's in my day to day travels. I think what is considered "Oriental" is quite uncommon but I'm sure they are out there. I mean, there's all sorts of bbw facesitting videos filmed in Japan.


----------



## masvidal (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm from Denmark.

I love it here, but I've always wanted to try and live in another country - preferably an englishspeaking one for obvious reason. So I might in a not too distant future move to either Canada or the US.


I have to finish my thesis first though, which may take some time


----------



## runningman (Jun 4, 2007)

Wales. Born and raised.

Cymru am byth.

Some info on my town. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llantrisant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2007)

South Lincolnshire, UK


----------



## janus74 (Jun 4, 2007)

hello!
i`m from austria;
anyone has been there?
greetings


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

English! Born in Sussex in the south and now living in Manchester in the north...

When I used to go to the BBW parties in London there were plenty of Asian FA's there. In the Events and Community Board theres a post from a Bangladeshi FA looking for like minded folks so there is at least one outside London too.

Tracey xx


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Texas. It's a whole 'nother country. So says the state dept. of tourism.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Texas. It's a whole 'nother country. So says the state dept. of tourism.



You mean Baja Oklahoma.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

There was an FA from Japan who used to be in chat around 10+ yrs ago. Sadly I don't remember his name  but he was SOOO nice!


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm French but I've been living in the U.S. for a long time. Does that count?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 4, 2007)

Depends. Do you have an outrayjus Fronch Ocksent?


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 5, 2007)

Mini said:


> I'm from Canada. Does that count as non-American?



Some Canadian comic once said that he couldn't think of a Canadian equivalent of "As American as Apple Pie". The closest he could come was "As Canadian as possible under the circumstances".
I love Canadian humor, and yes, you are from another country, sorta, kinda, but not really


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm from Egypt, just moved here in the usa a few years ago, if that counts, lol.
but yeah, im egyptian and i speak fluent arabic...
if u guys ever get the chance, visit there, it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Germany...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> (This occurred to me because I got to thinking...do Asian FAs exist? I've never heard of one, and just wondered.)




Might want to clarify what you mean by Asian. In America Asian usually meant Oriental. Here in the UK, Asian means Middle Eastern. And that is just the tip of the language difference ice burg.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Mini said:


> I'm from Canada. Does that count as non-American?




As an "American" I always did find it comical that there are other countries in N. America and lots of countries in S. America, yet only people from the USA can claim to be "American" lol. Politics are fun, aren't they???


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in England.....but I'm still a yank at heart. I miss the USA!!!

But alas...I am here cos of love, corny as it sounds. I used to want to move to Canada, but that opportunity never came.

I would love to move to Australia....it looks sooooo much like California from what I have seen...huge houses, laid back lifestyle....the lifestyle I miss!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

xdeementedxdeemonx said:


> I'm from Egypt, just moved here in the usa a few years ago, if that counts, lol.
> but yeah, im egyptian and i speak fluent arabic...
> if u guys ever get the chance, visit there, it is GORGEOUS!




I am honestly terrified of Egypt, lol. I think it is a big beautiful majestic place...but ya know, I am way too superstitious to get any enjoyment from a vacation where ancient curses abound.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 5, 2007)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. Born, breed and raised.


----------



## ripley (Jun 5, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> As an "American" I always did find it comical that there are other countries in N. America and lots of countries in S. America, yet only people from the USA can claim to be "American" lol. Politics are fun, aren't they???




Well, I thought about that. What else do you call us? United Statesians? Does any other country have "America" in it's name? It was less about politics than it was about nomenclature. 


And by Asian, I mean Eastern Asian...should have quantified but I wanted to get as many responses as possible!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> Well, I thought about that. What else do you call us? United Statesians? Does any other country have "America" in it's name? It was less about politics than it was about nomenclature.
> 
> 
> And by Asian, I mean Eastern Asian...should have quantified but I wanted to get as many responses as possible!



Oh I wasn't calling you out on the America thing, lol, when people ask my nationality over here, I say American, lol, cos it sounds awkward any other way, but at the same time I'm like heyyyy, what gives me the right to claim so much land? lol. But at this age I can't really be bothered to be PC about everything any more, lol

And the Asian thing...I didn't know if you knew that people in the UK don't think of Eastern Asians as Asians really....I just know from being over here and being very confused at times, lol...everything means something slightly different over here....

Like in the US "I have just about enough money for rent" means you don't yet have enough and need some more money.

In the UK "I have just about enough money for rent " means you just barely made the rent, but that you do in fact have enough, lol

It's soooo hard! Like a new language really.


----------



## ripley (Jun 5, 2007)

I know! I used to talk to this British guy, and he'd say "I have to go just now" and I'd say "Okay, bye!" and he'd be like...."No, I meant in a few minutes." 





P.S. I knew you weren't being nasty. Tried to put some "  " in so you'd know I was just jabbering back at ya.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 5, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Might want to clarify what you mean by Asian. In America Asian usually meant Oriental. Here in the UK, Asian means Middle Eastern. And that is just the tip of the language difference ice burg.



It does? Lol, errr, well not as far as I was aware. Middle Eastern usually means the part of Asia that starts in Eastern Turkey and includes the Asian continent out as far as Afghanistan. Asian usually means India and Pakistan and all places east of there.

I hope I haven't offended anyone with my HUGE sweeping generalisations there, just trying to give a picture of English vernacular...



PamelaLois said:


> I love Canadian humor, and yes, you are from another country, sorta, kinda, but not really



I have a friend from Canada who claims he's actually from a place called 'Canadactually' because people always say to him 'What part of America are you from...?' 

Tracey xx


----------



## Pookie (Jun 5, 2007)

From the east of England, near Cambridge, but now living on the west coast of England, in Blackpool.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

*Brazil... hehehehe*


----------



## merseylass (Jun 5, 2007)

I am originally from Vancouver, B.C., Canada but emigrated with my hubby and two small children to the UK in 1983, where I now reside and have Canadian/British citizenship.

England feels like home now I can safely say...having recently returned from a two week trip back to Vancouver/Bowen Island/Kamloops. I felt as the plane neared Manchester, England that I was definately "home".

And.....I am always mistaken for either Irish or American! :doh: 

Jacquie x


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> It does? Lol, errr, well not as far as I was aware. Middle Eastern usually means the part of Asia that starts in Eastern Turkey and includes the Asian continent out as far as Afghanistan. Asian usually means India and Pakistan and all places east of there.
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone with my HUGE sweeping generalisations there, just trying to give a picture of English vernacular...




Oh I know what it means here, I was trying to explain it to an American....and the more general, the better. Were I was from (Idaho), they called anything that is not explicitly Europe or Africa or Russia, the Middle East...and I was explaining (in general terms) that people from other parts of the world (ie the UK) will assume those areas are Asian, not Asian as Americans perceive it, (ie the Orient) 

When I say the word Asians Mike thinks Indian....When I say Asian I mean Chinese or Japanese. That's what I'm saying and obviously not being clear enough about.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

How much of OUR state did you used to own: Zero
How much of YOUR state did we used to own: More than zero.

Texas, 1
OK, 0



Dr. Feelgood said:


> You mean Baja Oklahoma.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 5, 2007)

Born a little way south of London, but attending uni in Hull (the North East of England). Am not quite understanding the xenophobia most southerners I know have for the north .


----------



## gypsy (Jun 6, 2007)

Everyone knows, I'm sure... but...

CANADO!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh I wasn't calling you out on the America thing, lol, when people ask my nationality over here, I say American, lol, cos it sounds awkward any other way, but at the same time I'm like heyyyy, what gives me the right to claim so much land? lol. But at this age I can't really be bothered to be PC about everything any more, lol
> 
> And the Asian thing...I didn't know if you knew that people in the UK don't think of Eastern Asians as Asians really....I just know from being over here and being very confused at times, lol...everything means something slightly different over here....
> 
> ...



I have to say that when I say Asian, I think of anyone from Asia. Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi, any of the stans, part of Turkey, all of China, Japan, etc etc. Perhaps because we have more Asians from Pakistan and India in the UK than from China or Japan, you got that impression, but I definitely think of Asia when talking Asian.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2007)

The People's Republic of Texas.


----------



## Catkin (Jun 6, 2007)

diggers1917 said:


> Born a little way south of London, but attending uni in Hull (the North East of England). Am not quite understanding the xenophobia most southerners I know have for the north .



I know what you mean! I love it up here...everyone's so nice.

I'm from the South-West of England, but I'm at uni waaaay up in the North  Yay for Newcastle!


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2007)

Another one here from the South-West (Wiltshire) of England now living in Newcastle upon Tyne.


----------



## Catkin (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm from Wiltshire too! Didn't think anyone else had heard of it, let alone came from there  I've had so many conversations since I've got to Newcastle that went:

Them: "Oh. Wiltshire. Right...Where's that?"
Me: "The South-west"
Them: "Ohh right" *still looking confused*
Me: *sigh* "It's next to Somerset"
Them: "...So you're a farmer then??"
Me: "..."


And then I have to "ooh arr" for them ¬_¬


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm currently in Ireland


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2007)

Catkin said:


> I'm from Wiltshire too! Didn't think anyone else had heard of it, let alone came from there  I've had so many conversations since I've got to Newcastle that went:
> 
> Them: "Oh. Wiltshire. Right...Where's that?"
> Me: "The South-west"
> ...




Ooooh don't start "ooh'in and arr'in", it only encourages them!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh I wasn't calling you out on the America thing, lol, when people ask my nationality over here, I say American, lol, cos it sounds awkward any other way, but at the same time *I'm like heyyyy, what gives me the right to claim so much land? lol. * But at this age I can't really be bothered to be PC about everything any more, lol
> 
> And the Asian thing...I didn't know if you knew that people in the UK don't think of Eastern Asians as Asians really....I just know from being over here and being very confused at times, lol...everything means something slightly different over here....
> 
> ...



The continent is North America so why does saying you're an American claim the whole continent? If you said "I'm North American" you would still be accurate though, you are from the North American continent but were just very vague about what part.....

But yeah, I have heard this argument before.... on a pre-dominantly Euro forum


----------



## QuantumXL (Jun 8, 2007)

OH MY GOD ASIAN FA's WHAT??? EXCUSE ME (Waves hand) LIKE RIGHT OVER HERE! ME ME ME! lol Well im the dude Chimpi was talking about! lol Trust me i am 100% Asian Mutt


----------



## QuantumXL (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh wow there are no Eastern Asian FA's  I feel outkasted dude  I'm actually Thai and Malay some chinese and indian (Told you full out mutt) Well atleast you guys know a Asian FA! I know i look mexican, but i'm really asian i swear! Sawaticap if you want proof


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 8, 2007)

I am from Dubai


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 1, 2007)

Just north of Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK here.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 1, 2007)

My dearest Mama was born in Mexico. I was almost born there too. But I was born in a border town in West Texas. I didn't learn English until I was 8 years old.  Aqui esta tu gordita Mexicana.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

PHILADELPHIA!


i'm feeling very cheeky aujourd'hui


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Aug 1, 2007)

Austria, 20 miles off Vienna


----------



## SwedishBBW (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm from the west part of Sweden in a part called Västra Götaland.
Am I the only swedish?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The continent is North America so why does saying you're an American claim the whole continent? If you said "I'm North American" you would still be accurate though, you are from the North American continent but were just very vague about what part.....
> 
> But yeah, I have heard this argument before.... on a pre-dominantly Euro forum





> you see i love this place that i have grown to know
> alright, north america.
> and yeah, I know you wouldn’t touch us with a ten-foot pole
> &#8216;cause we’re north americans.
> ...


_North American Scum_ -- LCD Soundsystem

-Rusty 
(Ok, Utah's not just another country... it's a different planet, sometimes)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2007)

*goes back to ignoring Rusty again*


----------



## mango (Aug 2, 2007)

*Australia!

Melbourne, Victoria to be more precise.

Born 'n raised.


 *



_I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder..._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2007)

Have I ever mentioned how much I love Canadians? :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## ukchublette (Aug 2, 2007)

*London born n raised 
slap in the centre I can even hear Big Ben chime *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 2, 2007)

ukchublette said:


> *London born n raised
> slap in the centre I can even hear Big Ben chime *




Lucky girl!!!! I wish I lived in London!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, I am On the east coast of Australia in the south. Melbourne. I was also born in Melbourne.Am considering doing the Israel thing and living there for a while. Just got to get there on a plane first.  Susannah


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 9, 2007)

The good ol' Prairies, Canada.


----------



## Bagalute (Aug 9, 2007)

Northern Germany here...if the wind blows from the right direction I can spit across the danish border


----------



## Orso (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm Italian, living in Italy, and I think that other Italians are active in the forum


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Orso!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 14, 2007)

born in winchester, ack I needs to get outta here


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 14, 2008)

Melbourne Australia.

Melbourne born and bred! City Lad!


----------



## zakk1212 (May 5, 2008)

I live in Mexico and can talk in Spanish & English.

I'd like to know if there are more people here in Dimensions from SouthAmerica or Spain.


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2008)

Alreet pets, there seems to be several geet canny lasses up in Toon!

Err....what I meant to say was I'm another Newcastle upon Tyne resident! Wooh! Love it up here, will be soooo sad to leave this summer, but hope to be back one day. Southy by blood (Berkshire born & raised) but definitely feel more at home oop north!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 5, 2008)

Deleted the comment because I just read back and noticed that I posted essentially the same thing (lyrics rather than links) on *this very thread* in a response to *THE EXACT SAME COMMENT!!* half a year ago!

Sheesh.


-Rusty


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 5, 2008)

From a place in the U.K called Wolverhampton. It is in the centre of England near enough and called the West Midlands.

For any of you who meet me in Boston you will probably be bewildered by my accent.......people in the Uk always take the p*ss out of the Wolverhampton/West Midlands accent....and you may ask for translation when u talk to me! hehe 

Check out this website 

http://www.sedgleymanor.com/dictionaries/dialect.html

Its all about the dialect difference within the midlands and our own little dictionary of how we speak! hehe


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 5, 2008)

Norn Iron, so I am, leek.
I'm one of two from here that I know of (Bexy being the other one), but I think I'm the only one that's ACTUALLY from here (as in born & raised).
National jokes include terrorists, drunkenness, crap football & George Best.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 1, 2009)

half Scottish, half American, born in Sharjah UAE, raised in Dubai UAE apart from 2 years in Kenya, 2 years in Scotland, 6 months in Bali, now Melbourne, Australia


----------



## frankman (Feb 1, 2009)

The Netherlands. I was born in Rotterdam and I never left, nor do I have any inclination to live somewhere else. Although I do love to spend time in other countries, I always want to go home = Holland after a while. 

It would just feel weird to live in a country above sea level...


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm an English born and bred girl....

Now live in Norway! 




missy_blue_eyez said:


> From a place in the U.K called Wolverhampton. It is in the centre of England near enough and called the West Midlands.
> 
> For any of you who meet me in Boston you will probably be bewildered by my accent.......people in the Uk always take the p*ss out of the Wolverhampton/West Midlands accent....and you may ask for translation when u talk to me! hehe
> 
> ...



Wow! My hometown Is very close to Wolvo. I'm a black country gal


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in England-in the southeast.


----------



## dynezt (Feb 1, 2009)

Melbourne, Australia



> do Asian FAs exist? I've never heard of one, and just wondered


lol not many exist or just don't want to be known, but i'm here =)


----------



## kittencat (Feb 1, 2009)

i am from the Bay Area in california..yes..the U.S


----------



## ladle (Feb 3, 2009)

New Zealand, where men wear black singlets and gumboots and we have hairy feet. Where the fruit is round green and hairy as the bird that lays them. Where our most famous band is a parody TV show of a band that isn't famous. Where if we cannot find a girlfriend then we settle down with livestock.
New Zealand...where else?!


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 3, 2009)

ladle said:


> New Zealand, where men wear black singlets and gumboots and we have hairy feet. Where the fruit is round green and hairy as the bird that lays them. Where our most famous band is a parody TV show of a band that isn't famous. Where if we cannot find a girlfriend then we settle down with livestock.
> New Zealand...where else?!



are you sure your not talking about modern day hobbits?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

kittencat said:


> i am from the Bay Area in california..yes..the U.S




How does that make you non-American? Just curious.


----------



## ladle (Feb 3, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> are you sure your not talking about modern day hobbits?



Ummm....yeah...of course I was (Sweating)...whatever was I thinking...no real New Zealander would act like that...(GULP!)


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

From good old sunny N. Ireland .

Note as I write this we have not seen the sun for several months, damn winter *shakes fist*


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm from the Snowy (well... today it is for the first time in years) South of England, way way south o.o!


----------



## MattB (Feb 4, 2009)

Ottawa, Ontario. The Nation's Capital, or as it's commonly known "Not Toronto"...


----------



## Ella_galaxy (Feb 7, 2009)

'allo. Non-American here! 
I'm from Vancouver, Canada. No no, no snow. It's getting slightly warmer now (foreshadowing Spring, certainly), and the sun doesn't set until around 5:30pm-ish now! I actually wore my flip flops to work today.


----------



## Filly (Feb 7, 2009)

*Bursts into song*

"Australians all let us rejoice, For we are young and free; 
We've golden soil and wealth for toil, Our home is girt by sea.... etc etc"

That's part of the National Anthem by the way. Check it out, it's a cool song 

I live in Canberra which is the capital of Australia. I will be moving to Canada for a few years later this year, but Australia will always be home.


----------



## Seska (Mar 10, 2009)

Amsterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 10, 2009)

Another Canadian here. I live in Hamilton, ON.


----------



## Proner (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm from South West of France


----------



## ladle (Mar 11, 2009)

Filly said:


> *Bursts into song*
> 
> "Australians all let us rejoice, For we are young and free;
> We've golden soil and wealth for toil, Our home is girt by sea.... etc etc"
> ...



You know...I always thought it was:
"....Our home is *DIRT* by sea..."


----------

